# Bilder Zaskar Team Frame 2006



## mynameis (10. Februar 2006)

hallo,

hat denn irgendwer schon bilder vom 2006er zaskar team rahmen? kenn bisher nur die abbildung von der gt-homepage und hätte gerne noch mal ein richtiges photo gesehen bevor ich den rahmen bestelle.

vor allem würd ich mal gerne sehen wie die farben rauskommen und wie die neuen verformten rohre (oberrohr und unterrohr) sich optisch machen.

wär für ein paar hübsche pics sehr dankbar!


----------



## DHRacer (13. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
bei meinem Händler ist der 2006er Team Rahmen heute endlich eingetroffen! Die Waage zeigt 1720g für Rahmengröße L. Zwei Bilder habe ich mal mit angehangen. Wobei zu sagen ist, dass das Blau in Realität schon ein wenig dunkler rüber kommt.
Genauere Informationen zu Geometrie o.ä. habe ich jetzt aber auch nicht. XC ist nicht so mein Spezialgebiet.  
Kannst da aber sicher gerne den Sebastian von The Cyclery anrufen (0391-4059061), wenn du weitere Infos benötigst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaschmirKönig (14. Februar 2006)

Sag mal täusch ihc mich oder ist da gar kein GT Logo am Bürzel?


----------



## kingmoe (14. Februar 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal täusch ihc mich oder ist da gar kein GT Logo am Bürzel?


Scheint mir auch so... Man könnte bei der Silhouette prima einen Totenkopf hinten drauf pinseln   Lustiges Ober- und Unterrohr, waren die beim 2005er auch schon so geformt (hydroform oder was ist das?!)
Von neuen Zaskars habe ich einfach keine Ahnung...  Aber das Gwicht hat sich gut entwickelt.


----------



## -lupo- (14. Februar 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Scheint mir auch so... Man könnte bei der Silhouette prima einen Totenkopf hinten drauf pinseln   Lustiges Ober- und Unterrohr, waren die beim 2005er auch schon so geformt (hydroform oder was ist das?!)
> Von neuen Zaskars habe ich einfach keine Ahnung...  Aber das Gwicht hat sich gut entwickelt.



Hey, du hast Recht, da könnte man wirklich einen kleinen Schädel eingravieren/stanzen!

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann waren die 05er noch "normal", also nicht hydrogeformt. Was mir gefällt ist die Anbauweise der Ausfaller! Weiss zwar nicht ob es überhaupt was bringt aber es sieht einfach toll aus!

Und der hat ja überhaupt keine Cantisockel-Aufnahmen mehr?!?!


----------



## KaschmirKönig (14. Februar 2006)

Ich hab den 2005er und der ist nicht hydroformed.

Ist das eine optische Täuschung oder verjüngt sich die Kettenstrebe? Das wäre auch noch anders zum 2005er.


----------



## mynameis (15. Februar 2006)

hallo,

@DHracer: erstmal vielen dank an die tollen pics! wie sieht denn das blau in echt aus wenn du sagst dunkler? geht es dann eher in richtung eines schönen marineblau oder hat es eher einen leichten lila-touch (wie mann es bei der katalogabbildung vermuten könnte)

@lupo: den 06er team-frame gibts wohl nur noch als disc-only, die 06er komplett-zassis (expert und pro) kommen dagegen mit v-brakes und dementsprechend natürlich auch mit cantiaufnahmen 

@kingmoe: die verformten rohre gabs meines wissens letztes jahr noch nicht und bei den neuen scheinbar beim abgebildeten team und beim expert. der rahmen vom zaskar pro ist laut abbildung auf der gt-homepage der gleiche wie 2005, also ohne hydroforming und auch mit der "alten" lackierung und alten ausstattung incl. "veralteter" duke-gabel (vermutlich letztes jahr nicht so gut verkauft und jetzt versucht mans nochmal?). schade eigentlich, in anderen ländern (z.b. GB) gibts das 2006er pro in ner tollen farbe (silber mit rot), hydroformed-rohren, disc-brake und rs reba!


----------



## cyclery.de (15. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
für alle Zaskar-Fans habe ich unter www.cyclery.de/zaskar.zip noch ein paar Bilder vom neuen Rahmen hochgeladen. Die Farbe kommt ziemlich realistisch, auch wenn man bedenken muss, dass die Bilder mit Blitz gemacht wurden!
Bei weiteren Fragen einfach schreiben!

Viele Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## SuperEva (15. Februar 2006)

Muss schon zugebeben dass er mir gefällt.


----------



## oldman (15. Februar 2006)

moin,

hmm, etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig...
Soll nicht heissen, dass der Rahmen schlecht aussieht, halt nur "anders" als man es von Zaskars kennt.
Was mir absolut nicht passt, ist der semi-integrierte Steuersatz, dass ist Unfug.
Naja, Hauptsache ist ja, dass GT anscheinend bei Zaskar Modellpflege betreibt, ist schon mal was wert.
oldman


----------



## Magrat Knobloch (15. Februar 2006)

Wie, der Rahmen hat keine Canti-Sockel mehr, was soll denn der Unsinn?  

Kann man Canti-Sockel per Schellen anbauen, oder geht da gar nix?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperEva (15. Februar 2006)

Cantis sind out.


----------



## Kint (16. Februar 2006)

SuperEva schrieb:
			
		

> Cantis sind out.


----------



## SuperEva (16. Februar 2006)

OFF TOPIC

  Ich versteh zwar nicht was du mir mit meinem Foto damit sagen willst. 

Das Avalanche habe ich im Jahr 2000 gekauft ist also schon 6 Jahre alt.

Scheibe ist "in" sonst würde der neue Zaskar ja auch Cantisockel haben.

Jedesmal wenn ich im Regen mit den Cantis fahre ärgere ich mich wenn das Rad nicht ordentlich bremst. Ich würde den neuen Zaskar nur mit Scheibe fahren. Bin zu sehr an die Scheibe gewöhnt...


----------



## versus (16. Februar 2006)

ich bin noch etwas unschlüssig - super finde ich, dass GT zumindest mal versucht hat dem zaskar ein facelift zu verpassen. die immer noch dick wirkende lackierung/pulverung und das fehlende logo am oberrohrende finde ich aber schon nicht so klasse. aber man kann hoffen, dass da jemand gemerkt hat, dass man auch einen klassiker nicht 20 jahre lang gleich bauen muss - siehe new beetle oder aktueller mini. kommen nicht an käfer und mini cooper ran, sind aber auch irgendwie geil.

@supereva:ich verstehe zwar die aussage mit dem foto auch nicht, aber die aussage "canits sind out" halte ich in der pauschalität für kompletten UNSINN vor allem in bezug auf einen leichten cc rahmen wie das zaskar...


----------



## SuperEva (16. Februar 2006)

Wie schon oben beschrieben: "Die Waage zeigt 1720g für Rahmengröße L"

Mein 96 Zaskar wiegt 1850g in L, ballburnished.

Wenn mann unbedingt Cantis zum Leichtbau braucht dann kauft ja auch kein Zaskar. Da gibt es leichtere.


http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings/components.php?type=hardtailframes


----------



## versus (16. Februar 2006)

SuperEva schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schon oben beschrieben: "Die Waage zeigt 1720g für Rahmengröße L"
> 
> Mein 96 Zaskar wiegt 1850g in L, ballburnished.
> 
> Wenn mann unbedingt Cantis zum Leichtbau braucht dann kauft ja auch kein Zaskar. Da gibt es leichtere.


und was wenn man ein (neues) möglichst leichtes rad haben will, das aber ein GT sein soll ? da wird wohl nur ein zaskar übrig bleiben...  
von dieser sorte dürfte es hier wohl einige kandidaten geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperEva (16. Februar 2006)

Magura Marta drauf und fertig, so gross ist die Gewichtsdifferenz ja auch nicht.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (17. Februar 2006)

Ich liebe mein Zaskar und die paar Gramm mehr sind mir egal. 

Ich finds im übrigen auch gut das jetzt sehr viel am Rahmen verändert wurde, da hab ich nämlich jetzt einen der letzten vor dem größeren Facelift.


----------



## Magrat Knobloch (17. Februar 2006)

SuperEva schrieb:
			
		

> Magura Marta drauf und fertig, so gross ist die Gewichtsdifferenz ja auch nicht.



Die Gewichtsdifferenz ist nicht so groß, aber der Preisunterschied sehr wohl.


----------



## Kint (17. Februar 2006)

@ supereva.
ne aussage wie cantis sind out schreit doch förmlich nach kommentaren. Da geh ich voll mit versus' meinung mit. 
Dem wollte ich nur gegenüberstellen das du auch v-brakes fährst. Warum keine Scheibe am avanlanche? 
Es gibt nach wie vor gute Gründe Felgenbremsen zu montieren. zum Beispiel das gewicht. Bist du größer, schwerer was auch immer brauchst du ne 200er scheibe. die wiegt dann deutlich mehr als ne leichte v-brake. 
zum beispiel auch der preis. Schau dir mal an was ne gute v-brake wie avid's sd7 koscht und vergleich das mal mit ner scheibe. oder die beläge.

 All das kann doch auch ein Grund sein sich den neuen zaksar mit V-brakes auszurüsten. Und als Firma die rahmen herstellt ÜBERHAUPT keine Möglichkeit für Felgenbremsen (also auch maguras) anzubieten halte ich für blödsinn. 
meine meinung. steh ich vielleicht allein mit da, aber wenigstens dazu.
PS Cantischellen würtde ich nicht machen der rahmen hat doch bestimmt butted seatstays. also vielleicht zu wenig material für die Kräfte dort ?

PS: genauso blödsinnig finde ich es übrigens Ausschliesslich canti sockel an neuen rahmen zu haben. Hier gehts nicht generell gegen scheiben sondern nur gegen aufgezwungene Entscheidungen. !


----------



## SuperEva (17. Februar 2006)

Warum wohl hat der Zaskar Rahmen keine Canti Sockel. Mach doch mal ne Mail bei GT USA um zu fragen warum der neue Rahmen keine Canti Sockel mehr hat. Wahrscheinlicht ist die nachfrage nach Cantis sehr gering. Die werden sich doch selbst nicht die Kundschaft versauen. Welche Bremse manr Fahren will ist jedem überlassen, doch beim neuen Zaskar Rahmen ist nur noch Scheibe möglich!
GT fehlt nur noch der Carbon Zaskar, Carbon ist ja anscheinend auch "in".

@ Kint
Warum ich keine Scheibe am Avalanche fahre, ganz einfach:
1. Waren 2000 Cantis noch "in"
2. Will ich das Rad original altern lassen
3. Ist das Rad ganz Deore ausgestattet ohne Scheibenbremsnaben. (sehe nicht ein warum ich den Aufwand an so einem Billig Rad tätigen sollte) ja es ist auch eine Judy TT dran
4. Fahre ich mit dem Rad höchstens 100km im Jahr (steht in Italien im Ferienhaus, wo ich noch andere Räder mit Scheibenbremse stehen habe)
5. Warum erzähl ich dir mein Privatleben


----------



## GT-Man (17. Februar 2006)

Tut mir leid, aber mit diesen "hydroform"-Rohren und fehlenden Cantiaufnahmen kann ich mich nicht anfreunden. 
Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, doch was brauch ich in der Stadt Scheibenbremsen, pfff! Nix für mich - schade.


----------



## gremlino (18. Februar 2006)

ich glaub ich werde hier geschlagen   , wenn ich sage, das ich noch NIE(!!!):

Scheibe UND V-Brake 

gefahren bin (auch nicht getestet). Ich schwöre seid über 10 Jahren auf meine gute alte HS33 Race Line....die ich schon über mehrere Frames mitgenommen habe. Funzt, reicht und gutt is.

Was ich damit sagen will: Jeder so wie es mag und es gibt ja auch noch Zaskar Frames mit Cantisockel.....


----------



## Kint (18. Februar 2006)

genau, und das wird dir versagt.schade eigentlich.


----------



## versus (18. Februar 2006)

SuperEva schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlicht ist die nachfrage nach Cantis sehr gering. Die werden sich doch selbst nicht die Kundschaft versauen.


wieso versauen ?


			
				SuperEva schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Bremse manr Fahren will ist jedem überlassen, doch beim neuen Zaskar Rahmen ist nur noch Scheibe möglich!


also dann doch nicht, oder wie?


			
				SuperEva schrieb:
			
		

> GT fehlt nur noch der Carbon Zaskar, Carbon ist ja anscheinend auch "in".


ach auch "in" ? na dann...


			
				SuperEva schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Waren 2000 Cantis noch "in"


super, eva ! das sind doch mal schlagende argumente - jungejungejunge...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. Februar 2006)

aktuell scheinen die meisten GT Rahmen mit so nem verfluchten Steuerrohr zu kommen. Anbei ein paar Infos. mein 03er I-Drive Pro hat auch so ein Rohr. Es handelt sich NICHT um einen Semi-integrierten Steuersatz sondern so ein Drop In Steuersatz, sprich die Lager werden OHNE Lagerschalen in den Rahmen gepfercht!

Baut schön flach und der Steuersatz ist leicht, obs hält weiß ich im März wenn die Kiste fährt...

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magrat Knobloch (20. Februar 2006)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> aktuell scheinen die meisten GT Rahmen mit so nem verfluchten Steuerrohr zu kommen. Anbei ein paar Infos. mein 03er I-Drive Pro hat auch so ein Rohr. Es handelt sich NICHT um einen Semi-integrierten Steuersatz sondern so ein Drop In Steuersatz, sprich die Lager werden OHNE Lagerschalen in den Rahmen gepfercht!
> 
> Baut schön flach und der Steuersatz ist leicht, obs hält weiß ich im März wenn die Kiste fährt...
> 
> Gruß, Stefan




Also wird für den Zaskar ein integrierter Steuersatz benötigt, oder ist Drop In was anderes?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. Februar 2006)

miss mal aus. wenn innendurchmesser 44mm ist dan isses nen semi, aber ich wette du misst 41,8mm und die krücke nimmt auch nen voll integrierten.

sprich indulager werden ohne schalen in den rahmen gelegt.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## cyclery.de (21. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
also der Rahmen ist in der Tat für voll integrierte Steuersätze gedacht. Da sich dieser aber mit im Lieferumfang befindet, stellt dies kein weiteres Problem dar. Das System selbst hat auch keine Nachteile gegenüber dem semi integrierten Steuersatz.



			
				-lupo- schrieb:
			
		

> Was mir gefällt ist die Anbauweise der Ausfaller! Weiss zwar nicht ob es überhaupt was bringt aber es sieht einfach toll aus!


Die Art der Befestigung der Ausfallenden hat durchaus eine Bewandtnis: Im Lieferumfang befinden sich zwei Einsätze, durch welche die Montage von Gepäckträger o.ä. erleichtert wird. 
Wird für die meisten sich eh nicht in Frage kommen, aber man hat ja lieber zu viel, als zu wenig!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (21. Februar 2006)

cyclery.de schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> also der Rahmen ist in der Tat für voll integrierte Steuersätze gedacht. Da sich dieser aber mit im Lieferumfang befindet, stellt dies kein weiteres Problem dar. Das System selbst hat auch keine Nachteile gegenüber dem semi integrierten Steuersatz.



ach, hats nicht? hmm, drum wird es ja außer bei Rennrädern nirgends verbaut.
Wenn ich mein I-Drive Pro krepieren sehe, dann dort. 

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Magrat Knobloch (21. Februar 2006)

cyclery.de schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> also der Rahmen ist in der Tat für voll integrierte Steuersätze gedacht. Da sich dieser aber mit im Lieferumfang befindet, stellt dies kein weiteres Problem dar.



Was für ein Steuersatz wird denn mitgeliefert, taugt der etwas? Ansonsten hätte ich eventuell daran gedacht, den Acros AI-24 zu verbauen.


----------



## kleinenbremer (24. Februar 2006)

Hui!
Nachdem ich auch noch ein GT Zaskar kompeltt Rad mit X für 1200 Tacken gesehen habe, wird mein "Projekt Aachen" im nächsten Jahr eventuell ein GT!!!!! Man, ich liebe diese Rahmengeometrie, seit dem ich sie das erste mal gesehen habe


----------



## KaschmirKönig (24. Februar 2006)

der  gute herr transalp


----------



## tombal (25. Februar 2006)

hi

was kostet eigentlich so ein 06 rahmen?

oder hab ich da was überlesen?

gruß


----------



## kleinenbremer (25. Februar 2006)

bei www.transalp24.de 350 Euro, wenn ich jetzt nicht irre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (26. Februar 2006)

kleinenbremer schrieb:
			
		

> bei www.transalp24.de 350 Euro, wenn ich jetzt nicht irre.



Der Laden sollte dann wenigstens den aktuellen Rahmen abbilden und nicht den 2005er als 2006er verkaufen, auch wenn die Beschreibung auf Hydro-Rohre hinweist.


----------



## versus (26. Februar 2006)

GT-Man schrieb:
			
		

> Der Laden sollte dann wenigstens den aktuellen Rahmen abbilden und nicht den 2005er als 2006er verkaufen, auch wenn die Beschreibung auf Hydro-Rohre hinweist.


habe ich auch gedacht, aber der preis 339 ist schon klasse, v.a. wenn es dann echt der 2006er ist...


----------



## mynameis (4. März 2006)

hallo zusammen,

schließe mich der frage von knobloch an:

@cyclery.de: welcher steuersatz wird denn mitgeliefert? was gescheites hoff ich?!

hat denn schon jemand ein bild wie der neue rahmen aufgebaut ausschaut? so wirkt er ja recht knallig mit dem kräftigen blau und gelb, aber mit schwarzen komponenten könnt ich mir das schon gut vorstellen *lechz*  ! 

also ich hoffe dass uns hier mal jemand einen Blick auf ein *2006er ZASKAR TEAM KOMPLETTRAD* gewährt!!! bei transalp24 ist zwar der 2006er in der beschreibung vorhanden, aber abgebildet leider immer noch der "alte"  !


----------



## GT-Man (7. März 2006)

Ist zwar nicht meins, aber gibt zumindest mal einen ersten Eindruck. Zum Glück ist das Blau doch nicht ganz so schlimm, wie ich erst befürchtet habe. Trotzdem sieht das Design der Lackierung irgendwie nach Kinderfahrrad aus.


----------



## mynameis (8. März 2006)

@GT-Man:

danke für das bild! mit der foxgrauen gabel, den silbernen felgen, den roten griffen und den unzähligen aufklebern und schriftzügen sieht das ganze ja schon etwas knallig aus! aber ich glaube mit etwas dezenteren, sprich schwarzen, komponenten könnte mir das teil gefallen!

was meinst du zu dem blau mit "nicht ganz so schlimm wie befürchtet"? wie kommt es denn in wirklichkeit rüber? bisher gibt es ja in diesem thread nur blitzlicht- oder innenaufnahmen, und die sind ja meistens nicht ganz farbecht. ists eher hell, eher dunkel, eher lilastichig oder eher marineblau, so wie im letzten jahr oder eher dunkler? schleift das bike doch mal bei tag ins freie und knipst es da, biiiiiitttte!!!

kannst du denn auch schon angaben zur qualität der lackierung machen?


----------



## cyclery.de (16. März 2006)

Hallo,
tut mir sehr leid, dass es doch ein wenig länger gedauert hat. Muss mir vielleicht mal angewöhnen hier öfter vorbeizuschauen.
Also hier auf jeden Fall ein Freiluftbild vom Zaskar Rahmen:






Und der dazugehörige Steuersatz:






Der Steuersatz ist industrielegagert/gedichtet und hergestellt von TH Industries für Cane Creek.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (16. März 2006)

Die Kappe ist hübsch, sitzt auch an meinem i-Drive: Gelasertes GT-Logo in der Mitte und außen dann: "Handcrafted Bicycles since 1972 - Southern California" Überhaupt habe ich den Eindruck, das auf einmal wieder etwas mehr Liebe zum Detail Einzug in die neuen Modellpaletten hält. Wäre ja prima! 
Bei meiner neuen Schleuder gefällt mir neben der Kappe z.B. auch die Sattelklemme mit GT-Zug, dass sogar auf den Jagwire-Zügen "GT" aufgedruckt ist und die GT-Lock-On-Griffe sind auch klasse (wenn sie nur nicht rot/schwarz wären  )
Die Schweißraupen sehen sauber und gleichmäßig aus, die Horst-Links lassen sich komplett und einfach wechseln (allerdings muss auch das ganze rechte gewechselt werden, wenn das Schaltauge bricht! ) und die Pulverung sieht gut aus, der Rahmen ist nicht fett mit Farbe zugematscht worden.

Mal sehen, was noch so kommt - und vielleicht gibt es irgendwann auch wieder normale Steuersätze, damit ich meinen King fahren kann


----------



## mynameis (17. März 2006)

hallo alle,

zunächst danke für das "daylight-picture"! also der rahmen gefällt mir optisch wirklich, war schon kurz davor mir einen zu besorgen, aber dann...

...dann find ich den test des neuen zaskar expert (rahmen scheinbar baugleich mit dem team) in der neuen MB. und dann schreiben die da was von 70° sitz- und 69° steuerwinkel bei ner 80mm-gabel! 
was soll denn das bitte, das sind ja freeride-winkel gepaart mit nem ewig langen oberrohr (625mm horizontal beim L-Rahmen, in der MB steht zwar XL aber 51cm sattelrohr ist laut katalog L...). 

das ganze klingt recht abenteuerlich, hab erst gehofft die hätten sich vermessen, immerhin steht im neuen GT-katalog was von 73° sitz- und 71° steuerwinkel. aber auf den abbildungen sehen die winkel wirklich recht flach aus.

eigentlich wollt ich ne 100mm REBA verbauen, dann wär das ganze noch flacher, aber wie soll man so vernünftig XC fahren??? wenn ich da den sattel ausfahre sitz ich doch viel zu weit hinten und vorne kippt mir beim lenken die gabel weg?!? und bei der länge wird das ganze wohl auch nicht alzu wendig sein! das ganze mit no-offset-stütze und kurzem vorbau kompensieren ist ja wohl auch nicht sinn der sache.

vielleicht kann ja mal jemand nen erfahrungsbericht geben der schon ein zassi mit der neuen geometrie fährt ob das ganze noch XC-tauglich ist. also ich hab grade starke zweifel an meinem "bauvorhaben", hoffentlich kann die schnell jemand ausräumen! ich wollte doch endlich ein zaskar


----------



## KaschmirKönig (20. März 2006)

jaja, die nette MB, die hetzen auch nur wo sie können, ich habe ein 2005er zassi  in L und die Daten sind:

Sitzrohrwinkel: 73
Lenkwinkel: 71
oberrohrlänge:593

Auf Grund meiner Patellaluxation die mal mich mal wieder ereilt hat konnte ich es im wald noch nicht probefahren, auf den paar metern auf der straße und im hausflur/garage hat es sich als sehr handlich erwiesen.

Schau mal den letztjährigen Zaskar pro test in der MB an:
"... Der Klassiker ist im Herzen ein Trailbike. Das kurze Steuerrohr führt beim Zaskar jedoch zu einer allzu großen Sattelüberhöhung. Tipp: Mit längerer Gabel, Discs und anderem Lenker könnte das GT sein Potenzial besser ausschöpfen. ..."
herrlich


----------



## versus (20. März 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal den letztjährigen Zaskar pro test in der MB an:
> "... Der Klassiker ist im Herzen ein Trailbike. Das kurze Steuerrohr führt beim Zaskar jedoch zu einer allzu großen Sattelüberhöhung. Tipp: Mit längerer Gabel, Discs und anderem Lenker könnte das GT sein Potenzial besser ausschöpfen. ..."
> herrlich


ja die sind schon grossartig - meine tech-trash-talk-highlights sind immer wieder:
"...und für 1800 euro ein echtes schnäppchen..." 
und 
"...besser vorne mindestens eine 200er scheibe montieren, sonst droht bergab gefahr..."    
da frage ich mich doch immer, wie ich mit meinen v-brakes immer in einem stück nach hause komme


----------



## mynameis (20. März 2006)

ihr habt natürlich volkommen recht, die MB und auch die anderen zeitschriften leisten sich da schon tolle sachen, die häufig extremst willkürlich sind. was man beim einen bike kritisiert wird beim anderen in den himmel gelobt. bestes beispiel sind immer bremsen und federgabeln, da gibts innerhalb von 2 ausgaben manchmal bemerkungen von "spitzen leistung" bis "völlig überfordert" für das gleiche bauteil...

und dann immer diese merkwürdigen korrelationen zwischen testbewertungen und "werbeanzeigenfrequenz"... aber da kann man nix machen  

mir gings auch weniger um die wirklich teilweise abenteuerlichen testwertungen sondern eher um die harten facts, denn die sitz-/lenkwinkel werden die sogar bei der MB einigermaßen messen können!?! und da kommt nun mal was (für ein racebike) extrem flaches raus. 

@kaschmirkönig: du schreibst ja selber, dass bei dir die winkel 73° bzw. 71° sind bei gleicher rahmenhöhe. und jetzt stell dir das ganze mal 2-3° flacher vor, das entspricht dann ca. 130mm federgabel statt deiner 85mm mazzo mx wenn ich nicht irre. deswegen meine zweifel an dem aktuellen modell. 

übrigens gute besserung damit du bald mal ins gelände kannst, macht bestimmt jede menge spass dein bike


----------



## KaschmirKönig (21. März 2006)

die bike empfiehlt ja eine längere gabel um das auszugleichen 

spaß bei seite, du könntest ja eine ETA gabel verbauen, dann wärst du variabel und würdest trotzdem keinen fehlkauf tätigen


----------



## ZaskarTreiber (7. April 2006)

Hallo,

Kann mich seit gestern Besitzer nennen   . Kommt in Natura sogar noch etwas besser rüber als auf den Bildern ! 

Gleich mal ne Frage ?? Wollte das Rad in Richtung Marathon aufbauen,mit welcher Gabel habt Ihr da gute Erfahrungen....Im Moment tendiere ich zu einer Marzocchi MX Pro Eta 105 mm Federweg.Komm ich super mit zurecht,vor allem das absenken geht in Null Komma Nix.

Gruß


----------



## versus (8. April 2006)

ZaskarTreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Kann mich seit gestern Besitzer nennen   . Kommt in Natura sogar noch etwas besser rüber als auf den Bildern !


glückwunsch - bin sehr gespannt auf die ersten erFAHRungsberichte !  



			
				ZaskarTreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte das Rad in Richtung Marathon aufbauen,mit welcher Gabel habt Ihr da gute Erfahrungen....Im Moment tendiere ich zu einer Marzocchi MX Pro Eta 105 mm Federweg.Komm ich super mit zurecht,vor allem das absenken geht in Null Komma Nix.Gruß



ein freund von mir fährt die mx comp in einem spec fsr fully: ausser, dass der schrottige eta-hebel sehr schnell kaputt war (wurde dann durch ein schön gefrästes teil ersetzt) ist der super zufrieden mit der gabel. den hebel haben die inzwischen glaube ich auch geändert. ach ja, die interne zugstufenverstellung nervt ihn auch etwas, wobei das so jemand ist, der alle paar km was an der federung rumzudrehen hat  
bei der pro ist - so weit ich weiss - die zugstufe aussen verstellbar, oder ?
und der schaft aus alu, was 100gramm spart.

ich kann dir meine skareb super wärmstens empfehlen. 80mm und lockout - für mich das optimale für marathons. die gabel spricht auch nach 3 jahren noch super an und ich habe in der zeit noch NIE (ganz im ernst) luft nachpumpen müssen. mit der sparst du dir gegenüber der mz fast ein pfund !

viel spass beim basteln !


----------



## kingmoe (8. April 2006)

MX Comp und Pro sind in der Tat nur bei der Verstellung der Zugstufe unterschiedlich. Geht bei der Pro von außen. 2006 gibt es nur noch Luft zum Federn, 2005er haben noch eine Stahlfeder.
Solide Gabeln zum fairen Preis.


----------



## GT-Man (8. April 2006)

mynameis schrieb:
			
		

> ...dann find ich den test des neuen zaskar expert (rahmen scheinbar baugleich mit dem team) in der neuen MB.



Außer dass die Modelle "Pro" und "Expert" im Gegensatz zum "Team" beide Cantiaufnahmen haben.    Was die sich dabei wieder gedacht haben bleibt mir unergründlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZaskarTreiber (8. April 2006)

Hallo,

Erstmal besten Dank für den Tipp zur Gabel ! Hab bei deinen Bildern gesehen das du mal Besitzer eines stevens F9 warst.Einen kaputten Rahmen kann ich von dem F9 auch dazulegen....
Wenn ich mit dem basteln fertig bin stell ich mal ein Bild rein.

Gruß


----------



## versus (8. April 2006)

ZaskarTreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Hab bei deinen Bildern gesehen das du mal Besitzer eines stevens F9 warst.Einen kaputten Rahmen kann ich von dem F9 auch dazulegen....


eigentlich ein gutes rad, aber die teile sind echt nicht für die ewigkeit gebaut - erst ist mir hinten die schwinge gebrochen (wurde geraaaaade noch auf kulanz getauscht  ) und dann ist das oberrohr direkt hinterm steuerrohr einmal sauber durchgebrochen - na top ! also ich kauf kein stevens mehr...

gib mal bescheid wenn du dich entschieden hast !


----------



## randi (28. April 2006)

Hallo mal ne technische Frage,

welchen Durchmesser hat denn das 2006er Zaskar bei der Sattelstütze?
Fahre sonst nen 585mm langes Oberrohr, nehm ich nen Rahmen in M oder L???


----------



## mynameis (28. April 2006)

@randi:

ich glaub gt hat (zumindest bei den hardtails) schon seit jahren immer 27,2mm. würde mich wundern wenn sie es dieses jahr geändert hätten, aber keine garantie!

zur rahmengröße: 
das L hat eine reale oberrohrlänge von 593mm;
durch den wohl relativ flachen sitzwinkel beim zaskar fällt das aber horizontal gemessen schon ziemlich lang aus (laut MB so ca. 625mm, natürlich je nach gabel-einbauhöhe verschieden)!

wie groß bist du denn? ich hab bei 187cm den L-rahmen genommen, aber der ist für härteres gelände mit dem weiten radstand und dem langen oberrohr schon fast etwas groß. aber der M war dann doch zu klein, da hätte vermutlich nicht mal ne 400er-sattelstütze gereicht!


----------



## randi (29. April 2006)

Hallo mynameis ,

bin 182cm groß, dann wird M wohl besser sein, fahre lieber kleinere Rahmen. Habe noch ne tune Stütze mit 27,2 mm, aber die wird zu kurz sein  
Naja mußß mich mal auf ein M oder L GT draufsetzen. 
Ne L ist zu lang.


----------



## beetle (20. Mai 2006)

Hallo Forum!

Und zwar überlege ich mir eben nen Zaskar zuzulegen. Mein erstes MTB war nen Timberline dann nen Arrowhead, was aber ne neue Gabel braucht und neue Bremsen usw. Wird teuer... Daher überlege ich eben halt nen neues zu kaufen, was nichtmal sooo viel mehr kostet.

Jetzt behauptet der Händer folgendes:

>  der 2006 GT Zaskar Team Rahmen ist ein Hydroformed Superlight
>  Custom Rohrsatz mit der legendären Zaskar Geometrie und laut
>  unserem Katalog bestehend aus einer 7005 Legierung.

7005?! WTF?!



Was haltet ihr von denen Komponeten: (ich wiege ca. 85kg)

Rahmen GT Zaskar Team Modell 2006 
Rahmenfarbe: Team-Blau 

2006 Shimano XT Gruppe bestehend aus 
Kassette, Kette, Kurbel Hollowtech II inkl Innenlager, 
Schalthebel Rapid Fire, Umwerfer und Schaltwerk 

Magura Louise FR Scheibenbremsen 2006

Mavic XM-317 Disc Laufradsatz mit 
XT Disc Naben u. DT Swiss Speichen 

Federgabel Rock Shox Reba Team Dual Air mit
Pop Loc Lenkerschalter für die Lock Out Funktion 

XLC Ultralight Anbauteile (Lenker, Vorbau, Bar-Ends, Sattelstütze) 
Racing Ralph Faltreifen 2,1" oder 2,25"
Anatomic Race Sattel 
Cane Creek Steuersatz


----------



## versus (20. Mai 2006)

top ausstattung ! bleibt nur noch die frage nach länge, bzw. federweg der gabel ?
man war sich letztens einig, dass es für das zaskar nicht mehr als 80mm sein sollten...


----------



## beetle (20. Mai 2006)

Miterweile nicht so leicht ne Gabel mit 80mm zu finden. Ich denke aber das sich die Reba da einstellen lässt?


----------



## randi (21. Mai 2006)

Genau welche Einbauhöhe ist die Beste???
Habe mir ne Manitou Axel Super bestellt da ist der Federweg von 70 - 100 mm einstellbar  
So bin ich hoffentlich von nem Fehlkauf in Bezug auf die Einbauhöhe gefeit.
Hintergedanke ist die Gabel auch als Ersazgabel für mein Scott Genius benutzen zu können, da brauch ich ne 100er Gabel.

Hoffentlich kommt die Gabel bald, der Zaskar Rahmen soll nächste Woche kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (21. Mai 2006)

tue dir den Gefallen und schick die Axel zurück - wirst nix außer Ärger haben mit dem MIstding.
Guck lieber nach Black mit RTA oder RTWD, RS Duke oder Psylo mit U-Turn (gebraucht, SL Modelle) oder halt MX Comp/Pri ETA.Alle genannten Gabeln  sind der genannten Axel sowohl in der Performance als auch, und das ist der wichtige Punkt, in der Haltbarkeit, weit überlegen.


----------



## beetle (21. Mai 2006)

Weis keiner ob der 2006er Zaskar aus 6061 oder 7005er Alu ist? Angeblich sei der neue Avalanche aus 6061er?!

Ich glaub das ich dann bei meinem Arrowhead bleibe und mir mal nen "echten" Zaskar bei eBay schiesse. Dann gibs zwar keine Scheibe hinten, aber meine gute alte HS33 tuts auch. 

Was gibts denn für das Arrowhead an 80mm alternativen?


----------



## salzbrezel (21. Mai 2006)

@beetle

Das 2006er Modell ist wohl wirklich 7005 Alu und außerdem ist die Geometrie auf 80-105mm Federweg ausgelegt.
Gruß...


----------



## randi (21. Mai 2006)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> tue dir den Gefallen und schick die Axel zurück - wirst nix außer Ärger haben mit dem MIstding.
> Guck lieber nach Black mit RTA oder RTWD, RS Duke oder Psylo mit U-Turn (gebraucht, SL Modelle) oder halt MX Comp/Pri ETA.Alle genannten Gabeln  sind der genannten Axel sowohl in der Performance als auch, und das ist der wichtige Punkt, in der Haltbarkeit, weit überlegen.




Ist die Axel wirklich so schlecht???


----------



## salzbrezel (21. Mai 2006)

Es kommt immer drauf an, was du erwartest.

Wenn es deine erste Federgabel ist (was aber nicht so ist), wirst du begeistert sein... so wie ich am Anfang. 
Allerdings habe ich mir ein jahr später ein Zaskar mit einer Rock Shox Duke aufgebaut. Danach hatte ich keine Lust mehr, die Axel überhaupt zu fahren. Jetzt fiel mir nämlich auf, dass du Gabel schlecht anspricht,  total unkomfortabel ist, bei kleinen Stöße wie eine Starrgabel ist. Allerdings habe ich mir jetzt weiche Federn bestellt, in der Hoffnung auf Besserung (ich wiege mit Gepäck etwa 70-72kg).
Und: ich hielt es ja immer für ein Gerücht, aber die Gabel ist wirklich so weich, dass die Bremse im Wiegetritt schleift.

Wenn du mehr als einmal die Woche fährst und größere Touren machst, gib 50 mehr aus und kauf dir eine Tora oder Mx Comp.

Gruß...


----------



## randi (26. Mai 2006)

Hallo salzbrezel,

hab die Axel bestellt, kommt aber net bei. Letzte Chance für den Versender mitte nächste Woche, dann gibts Storno. Die Axel und Skareb haben den gleichen Standrohrdurchmesser, müßten ziemlich gleich steif sein. Werde die Axel im GT als Schlechtwetter/Winterrad nutzen und zu 80% auf der Strasse und auf Schotter und Feldwegen fahren. Soll garnicht auf jeden Kiesel ansprechen. Außerdem wiege ich fahrfertig mit Rucksack z.Z. 83-85kg. Habe zuviel K3 trainiert  

Ansonsten ist die Einbauhöhe der Gabel meine wichtige Frage. Das GT Zaskar sollte ein quirliges Fahrverhalten bekommen, also wohl ne 80er Gabel.
Falls die Axel doch noch kommt kann ich ja alles zwischen 60 und 100mm Federweg testen und mir dann eine ideale Gabelhöhe ausmessen und was Gescheites kaufen, wenn die Axel nicht ordentlich funzt. Net so lange Sätze schreiben ist kein Marathon....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (26. Mai 2006)

die Axel und die Skareb haben schon fast identische Maße, aber die Materialgüte spielt auch eine Rolle. Halt mal ne Skareb und ne Axel nebeneinander, dann kommt dir schnell die Erleuchtung. 

Stornier das Mistding und hol ne richtige Gabe. Bitte tue dir den Gefallen.


----------



## randi (26. Mai 2006)

Ok, ok,

der Axel ist angekommen, is ne 04er statt 05er. Habe Sie mir genau angesehen und morgen geht das Teil zurück. Die Standrohre sind nach dem Einfedern immer Ölfeucht, abgeputzt ein paarmal zusamengedrücktz und richtig fett ölfeucht die schmiert sich von selbst, und macht dem Namen Auslaufmodell alle Ehre  

Ok, isne 2006er Black für 179,00 Goldtaler OK?

Beziehungsweise was ist der UNterschied zwischen TPC remote lock out und remote lockout???


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. Mai 2006)

warum denn Manitou? die haben eine Qualitätsstreuung ala Russich Roulette.


----------



## oldman (27. Mai 2006)

salzbrezel schrieb:
			
		

> @beetle
> 
> Das 2006er Modell ist wohl wirklich 7005 Alu und außerdem ist die Geometrie auf 80-105mm Federweg ausgelegt.
> Gruß...



jap, stimmt. das muss schon seit einigen jahren so sein. zumindest ist das beim 2003er zaskar meiner werten gattin so. hatte mich damals auch gewundert.
ist aber garnicht mal so schlecht, wenn man bergab noch 2cm federweg mehr hat.
oldman


----------



## Kint (27. Mai 2006)

randi schrieb:
			
		

> Beziehungsweise was ist der UNterschied zwischen TPC remote lock out und remote lockout???



ersteres fällt unters Btm gesetz....


----------



## randi (28. Mai 2006)

give me  johanna give me   ... das hat doch der gute alte Bob gesungen nachdem er  geraucht hat.


 

So Bilder vom 2006er Zaskar sind in der Plastikkiste und müssen noch in den PC.
Zaskar 2006 ist fertig, habe ne 80mm RS Judy T??? verbaut, ist aus nem Neurad und habe das Teil für`n Appel und ein Ei bekommen. Zum Fahrverhalten ausprobieren langt das Teil. 
So mein Fazit ne 80mm Gabel ist für das Zaskar TOP, kein nervöses aber sehr wendiges Fahrverhalten, so enge Kreise habe ich noch nie gepackt.
Habe es gestern erstmal 10km auf Asphakt und Schotter, dann durch matschige Singletrails und anschließend in mit Holzstücken verseuchten Waldwegen gefahren. Rahmengröße M paßt für meine 182cm super, Abstand Sattelspitze Lenkermitte ca. 60cm.
Kletterverhalten im steilen nassen und rutschigen Berg auch top, da steigt kein Vorderrad es rutsch kein Hintterad, es brennen nur die Muskeln.

Warum bin ich nicht schon früher GT (1990) als Hardtail gefahren


----------



## randi (28. Mai 2006)

[/url][/IMG]

OK die Bremszüge muß ich noch kürzen


----------



## KaschmirKönig (28. Mai 2006)

sieht schick aus  aber warum stellst du das rad so schräg?


----------



## randi (28. Mai 2006)

[/url][/IMG]

OK, nochmal ein gerades Bild, aber das macht doch jeder.
Steht übrigens auf einem Bunker, der Brione war mir für Bilder doch zu weit weg.
Fragt nicht nach dem Gewicht (wegen Federgabel 2.235g Aua), werde es bald mal wiegen.


----------



## daniel77 (28. Mai 2006)

netter Aufbau, die Zughüllen/Bremsleitungen werden aber noch gekürzt oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (28. Mai 2006)

Jaklur kürz ich die noch, habe aber noch keine neuen Oliven zum dichten anschließen der Bremsleitung.

Achja der Lack ist nur für die Vitrine, habe jetzt ca. 100km gefahren und überall wo die Züge scheuern sieht man weiß durch.
Noralgische Punkte habe ich abgeklebt, aber dass ich auch das Oberrohr abkleben muss , damit das nicht verkratzt


----------



## Adrenalino (29. Mai 2006)

Andi, du hast definitiv zu viel Knete oder verdienst zuviel oder.....ach,ich weiß nicht..... .....schönes Bike , fast zu schade um es im Winter über den Mainradweg zu scheuchen, oder??

Da kann ich ja mit meinem American Eagle einpacken  

Neidisch bin ich nicht, nein, weiß gar nicht wie man das Wort schreibt......


----------



## KaschmirKönig (29. Mai 2006)

wie hast du das oberrohr abgeklebt, bei meine m2005er hatte ich vorsorglich die scheuerstellen schon borbehandelt aber einmal unbedacht aufs oberrohr gesetzt und schon war alles zerkratzt. normales klebeband sieht denke ich nicht so toll aus bezüglich dreckränder.


----------



## randi (29. Mai 2006)

Hallo KaschmirKönig,

ja leider noch nicht abgeklebt, nehme da durchsichtiges Scotch 3M. Habe ich in der Arbeit als Meterware


----------



## randi (29. Mai 2006)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Andi, du hast definitiv zu viel Knete oder verdienst zuviel oder.....ach,ich weiß nicht..... .....schönes Bike , fast zu schade um es im Winter über den Mainradweg zu scheuchen, oder??
> 
> Da kann ich ja mit meinem American Eagle einpacken
> 
> Neidisch bin ich nicht, nein, weiß gar nicht wie man das Wort schreibt......




Hi Michael,

Danke für die Blumen. Zuviel Geld? Dann würde das GT nicht an nem Bunker sondern an nem 911er lehnen  
Bekomme auch nur ein normales Gehalt. Verdienen müßte ich ja viel mehr.
Dafür habe ich kein Auto, nur eine gute Hose, ein paar gute Schuhe ....aber dafür drei gute Fahrräder.


----------



## versus (29. Mai 2006)

randi schrieb:
			
		

> give me  johanna give me   ... das hat doch der gute alte Bob gesungen nachdem er  geraucht hat.


miiieeep - eddy grant - klugscheissmodus off


----------



## versus (29. Mai 2006)

noch was @ randi: wirklich ein schickes rad (die gabel ist zumidest optisch gar nicht so schlimm), aaaber das scott-vorderrad, oder zuminest die aufkleber wirken noch etwas störend. das thema lack ist echt ärgerlich, denn bei der rahmenproduktion dürfte die lackqualität doch nicht sooo auf die herstellungskosten drücken, dass man da irgendeinen schrott drankleistern muss... vielleicht einfach ablacken und polieren


----------



## randi (30. Mai 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> noch was @ randi: wirklich ein schickes rad (die gabel ist zumidest optisch gar nicht so schlimm), aaaber das scott-vorderrad, oder zuminest die aufkleber wirken noch etwas störend. das thema lack ist echt ärgerlich, denn bei der rahmenproduktion dürfte die lackqualität doch nicht sooo auf die herstellungskosten drücken, dass man da irgendeinen schrott drankleistern muss... vielleicht einfach ablacken und polieren



Hallo versus,

ja wie gesagt Bremszüge werden noch gekürzt, und die Scottaufkleber kommen noch von den Felgen runter. Der Lack müßte nur ne oredentliche Portion Klarlack draufbekommen. Perlstraheln mache ich erst wenn der Lack absolut unansehnlich ist. Auf der anderen Seite hat son verkratzer Rahmen auch Vorteile, alle anderen Räder werden aus dem Bikekeller am Gardasee gestohlen, nur son vergammeltes nicht.
Gabel geht von der Optik, habe mir als Alternative überlgt ne Starrgabel reinzuhängen???


----------



## Cr4cKeR (27. Juni 2006)

So jetzt muss ich auch ma dumm fragen
also bin Schüler (15) und hab net so viel Knete also wenn ich mir den Rahmen kaufe möchte ich möglichst keine weiteren Komponenten kaufen jetzt meine Frage ob das auch passt:

Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore XTR
Schalthebel: Shimano Deore
Zahnkranz: Shimano Deore
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore
Bremsen: Hydraulische Scheibenbremsen Mag.Julie
Tretgarnitur: Shimano FCM-440(Deore)
Federung: *Suntour XCP 75 mit Lockout*
Vorbau: Promax
Felgen: Hohlkammer Vuelta Vision geöst
Sattelstange: Promax
Sattel: Selle Royal
Reifen: Impac Getaway
Gewicht Kg ca. 14,3

wichtig ist vor allem die Gabel (fett)

Achso gibt es den Rahmen auch in anderen Farben (muss nicht der 2006er sein) nur denke ich das dieses knallige blau nicht so gut aussieht.

und noch nen Bild





Gruß Cr4cKeR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (27. Juni 2006)

Cr4cKeR schrieb:
			
		

> So jetzt muss ich auch ma dumm fragen
> also bin Schüler (15) und hab net so viel Knete also wenn ich mir den Rahmen kaufe möchte ich möglichst keine weiteren Komponenten kaufen jetzt meine Frage ob das auch passt:
> 
> Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore XTR
> ...



Moin,

wenn ich dich richtig vertsanden habe, hast du die aufgelisteten Teile schon?! Die passen generell schon an einen Zaskar-Rahmen, ein paar Kleinigkeiten müsste man prüfen. Z.B. dass der Gabelschaft lang genug ist (wird er aber vermutlich sein, wenn dein alter Rahmen eine gleiche Größe hatte, wie der Zaskar sein soll) und ob das Innenlager passt (Gehäusebreite).
Andere Farben gibt es nicht, das Blau sieht "in echt" ganz schön aus.

Was soll das Foto?! Wegen der Farbe? Wie gesagt, Silber gibt es leider nicht, dann müsstest du ein älteres Modell bei ebay oder im Forum suchen.


----------



## Cr4cKeR (27. Juni 2006)

das Foto... ist mein aktuelles Rad dachte das man dar einige Dinge erkennen kann z.B die Länge des Shaftes meiner Gabel... mein aktueller Rahmen (55cm) ist mir ein bisschen zu groß (auf 185cm Körpergröße) also ich würde wahrscheinlich einen kleineren nehmen denke mal den L... was für kleinigkeiten würde es zu ändern geben? Innenlager? wie bekomme ich das raus (einfach messen)


----------



## kingmoe (27. Juni 2006)

Cr4cKeR schrieb:
			
		

> Innenlager? wie bekomme ich das raus (einfach messen)


In der Regel ist die Innenlager-Länge von der Kurbel abhängig - und die bleibt ja dran, also sollte das passen. Aber GT verbaut gerne 73mm breite Innenlagergehäuse und da könnte (muss nicht!) ein normales Lager für ein 68mm-Gehäuse nicht 100% passen. Aber mach dir da keinen Kopf drum, selbst wenn das nicht passt, kostet ein Lager ja nicht viel.
Wenn du eh einen eher kleineren Rahmen willst, sollten auch die Züge/Bremsleitungen lang genug sein.

Frage an die Fahrer eines neuen Zassis: Hat das auch noch 73mm oder jetzt 68mm?


----------



## Cr4cKeR (28. Juni 2006)

Eh muss ich das verstehen???

Wenn ich einen kleineren Rahmen nehme brauche ich doch keine längeren oder? d.H. ich brauch mir wegen der Länge meiner Bremsleitungen keine Sorgen machen...

oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## kingmoe (28. Juni 2006)

Cr4cKeR schrieb:
			
		

> Eh muss ich das verstehen???
> 
> Wenn ich einen kleineren Rahmen nehme brauche ich doch keine längeren oder? d.H. ich brauch mir wegen der Länge meiner Bremsleitungen keine Sorgen machen...
> 
> oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?



Richtig verstanden, das meinte ich. Jetzt größerer Rahmen -> also bist du mit einem demnächst kleineren leitungstechnisch vermutlich auf der sicheren Seite


----------



## Cr4cKeR (28. Juni 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> vermutlich


... nen schönes Wort das dort aber nicht reingehört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (28. Juni 2006)

Cr4cKeR schrieb:
			
		

> ... nen schönes Wort das dort aber nicht reingehört


Ist ´ne Macke von mir, ich bin immer seeeehr vorsichtig ;-)
Da das Zaskar ja keine besonders umständliche Zugführung hat, wird das passen!


----------



## cyclery.de (30. Januar 2007)

Hallo alle beisammen!
Heute kam der neue 2007er Zaskar Team Rahmen bei uns an und ich will euch die Bilder nicht vorenthalten.
Meiner Meinung nach optisch mit das Beste, was es bisher gab. Wirklich ein sehr kräftiges Blau aber trotzdem nicht ganz so auffällig wie der 2006er durch das Schwarz am Unterrohr.

Aber bildet euch eure eigene Meinung:





























Viele Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## versus (30. Januar 2007)

hey sebastian,

wow ! stimme dir voll zu - sieht wirklich super aus - in der farbgebung erinnert das teil schon fast ein wenig an die eloxierten rahmen. auch die verarbeitung sieht auf den fotos sehr ordentlich aus.
ist das metallic, oder normal blau ?
kennst du schon das gewicht ? und ggf. den rahmenpreis ?

danke für die frischen infos - ohne dich hätten wir den draht zu neuen gt-produkten wohl komplett verloren...


----------



## cyclery.de (30. Januar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> hey sebastian,
> 
> wow ! stimme dir voll zu - sieht wirklich super aus - in der farbgebung erinnert das teil schon fast ein wenig an die eloxierten rahmen. auch die verarbeitung sieht auf den fotos sehr ordentlich aus.
> ist das metallic, oder normal blau ?
> ...



Hey Volker,
ja die Farbe ist metallic (wie vom 2005er DHi im Bereich des Steuerrohres).
Als Gewicht habe ich gerade 1705g gemessen fÃ¼r GrÃ¶Ãe M und inkl. Sattelklemme. Preislich liegt der Rahmen bei 399,- â¬ inkl. Sattelklemme und integriertem Steuersatz.

GruÃ


----------



## Deleted 5247 (30. Januar 2007)

Sehr schönes blau, aber die ganzen Beulen und besonders der Oberrohrabschluß gefallen mir persönlich überhaupt nicht.

Hoffentlich ist der Lack auch schlagfest. Sind die Aufkleber eigentlich mit Klarlack versiegelt?


----------



## Kruko (30. Januar 2007)

Hy Cyclery

Immer noch ein wunderschöner Rahmen. Auch die Farbe gefällt mir sehr gut 

Kann mich aber Floid nur anschließen. 

Die neu geformten Rohre (Ober- und Unterrohr) sind auch nicht mein Fall.

Bin mal gespannt auf den Aufbau. Hast noch einen Monat Zeit bis zum Wettbewerb-Ende   

Gruß


----------



## alf2 (30. Januar 2007)

Schöner Rahmen!

@ Sebastian: Ist der diesmal auch in Größe S erhältlich, oder gibt es ihn wieder nur ab Größe M. (In einem anderen Thread hier im Forum hat ja ein GT-Mitarbeiter angekündigt, dass es ihn auch in S geben werde).

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung, ob der Zaskar Rahmen auch Gabeln mit 105mm Federweg (Marzocchi Mx Comp) verträgt?


----------



## versus (30. Januar 2007)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Hey Volker,
> ja die Farbe ist metallic (wie vom 2005er DHi im Bereich des Steuerrohres).
> Als Gewicht habe ich gerade 1705g gemessen für Größe M und inkl. Sattelklemme. Preislich liegt der Rahmen bei 399,-  inkl. Sattelklemme und integriertem Steuersatz.
> 
> Gruß



hmmm... hatte gehofft, dass das hydroforming ggf. etwas gewicht spart.
über den oberrohrabschluss bin ich mir noch nicht so recht im klaren. erste reaktion war wie bei floid, aber mir geht es bei einem neuen porsche 911 auch immer so, dass ich die ersten male denke: 
 der alte war doch viiiel schöner, wie kann man so eine form jemals ändern  ,
aber bisher kam dann immer noch die einsicht, dass der neue dann doch wieder sehr geil aussieht... 
ist halt schwer eine nahezu perfekte form neu zu überarbeiten, egal ob 911er, oder zaskar


----------



## cyclery.de (30. Januar 2007)

@FloidAcroid:
Ja die Decals sind überlackiert. Auf dem einen Bild zu sehen ist nur der transparente Kettenstrebenschutz

@gtheini:
Ich persönlich werde ihn mir nicht aufbauen. Komme da eher aus der anderen Richtung (DH). Dachte mir nur ich poste ihn mal, weil doch 99% von euch eher in CC interessiert sind.

@alf2:
Ja der Rahmen ist dieses Jahr auch in Größe S lieferbar. Kann aber sein, dass nur bei Händlern die ihn in dieser Größe vorgeordert haben (ich nicht).
Wegen einer Gabel mit 105mm FW hätte ich keine Bedenken, da der Rahmen durch das Steuerrohr mit integrietem Steuersatz vorne eh nicht sehr hoch baut. Ausserdem sind 100mm mittlerweise auch für CC normal geworden.

Gruß


----------



## GTdanni (30. Januar 2007)

Danke für die Bilder. 

Der Rahmen gefällt mir wirklich ganz gut, das Oberrohr muss man sich sicher mal in echt an einem fertigen Rad ansehen. 

Und endlich hat irgendjemand beim Marketing ausgeschlafen. 

GT Bicycles Southern California 

und  Weltmeisterstreifen  

Sowas muss doch an ein Zaskar. 

Neuerdings muss man ja schon jedem 2. Carbon HT Fahrer erklären was ein Zaskar ist, manche davon kennen nicht mal GT. 

Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (30. Januar 2007)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Neuerdings muss man ja schon jedem 2. Carbon HT Fahrer erklären was ein Zaskar ist, manche davon kennen nicht mal GT.
> 
> Cu Danni



Da kämpfe ich bei mir im Laden auch gegen Windmühlen. Finde es immer wieder traurig wenn die Kiddies kommen und fragen, was GT denn sei?
Obwohl man ihnen es ja eigentlich nicht übel nehmen kann ... sind halt in der Zeit zum Biken gekommen, wo GT hier tot war.


----------



## Kruko (30. Januar 2007)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Und endlich hat irgendjemand beim Marketing ausgeschlafen.
> 
> GT Bicycles Southern California
> 
> ...



Da sprichst Du leider die Wahrheit.  

Stoße so manches mal auf so einen neunmalklugen Bengel, der mit der Marke und dem Rahmen nichts anfangen kann.


----------



## GTdanni (30. Januar 2007)

Aber wie erklärt man jemanden einen Mythos der die letzten Jahre sehr verblasste und (so kommt es mir manchmal vor) nur hier hochgehalten wurde. 

Wer die Marke GT nicht aus den 90ern kennt wird wohl jetzt nie so eine Beziehung aufbauen wie wir (Bekloppten) 


Cu Danni


----------



## Kruko (30. Januar 2007)




----------



## redsandow (30. Januar 2007)

wir sollen doch glücklich sein das es die marke noch gibt.wie viele andere bike schmieden aus den 90`gern sind seit jahren nicht mehr existent?bei der fülle die jetz auf dem markt ist,ist es schwierig den überblick zu behalten,zumal das neue zeug im schnitt ziemlich gleich aussieht.:/


----------



## Manni1599 (31. Januar 2007)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Aber wie erklärt man jemanden einen Mythos der die letzten Jahre sehr verblasste und (so kommt es mir manchmal vor) nur hier hochgehalten wurde.
> 
> Wer die Marke GT nicht aus den 90ern kennt wird wohl jetzt nie so eine Beziehung aufbauen wie wir (Bekloppten)
> 
> ...



Es geht auch rückwärts, so wie bei mir. Da ich, wie schon öfters geschrieben, in den frühen 90er Jahren nicht zu dem von mir favorisierten GT gekommen bin und dann in 2004 wieder mit dem Biken anfangen wollte, suchte ich ein passendes MTB. Ich hatte zwar in 2000 mal ein Fully gekauft, sah damals gut aus aber wenn mann ernsthaft fahren wollte......
Irgendwann bin ich dann auf dieses Forum gestoßen und habe mich daraufhin entschlossen ein GT zu kaufen bzw. aufzubauen. Habe in der Bucht dann ein Avalanche 2.0 Rahmen geschossen (für echt kleines Geld), der Rest ist Geschichte. Nachdem ich nun 2 weitere GT's mein eigen nenne, hat mich die Marke gepackt. Ich glaube, das GT nach einigen mageren Jahren wieder auf einem guten Weg ist. Stark verbesserungswürdig ist allerdings das Händlernetz in Deutschland, zumindest bei uns hier im Norden. Ich finde, man braucht eine "Heimat", wo man auch mal ein paar GT's sehen und vielleicht auch probefahren kann. Dort würde dann sicher der ein oder andere von uns auch seine Verschleiß- und Ersatzteile kaufen. 
Mein nächstes Rad wird sicher wieder ein GT, diesmal soll es ein Fully werden mit ca. 100 mm Federweg. Ob nun STS oder IDXC oder I-Drive 4 weiss ich noch nicht. Zuerst muss mein Drössiger weg, das ist die Voraussetzung die mir durch meine Liebste gestellt wurde. Die findet mittlerweile Blau oder Rot eloxierte Zaskarrahmen wunderschön.... 

Manni


----------



## Manni1599 (31. Januar 2007)

Übrigens, das man wirklich GT verrückt ist merkt man daran, wenn man Abends in den Harburger Bergen fahren will, morgens *ein* Rad ins Auto packt und sich bei den anderen beiden entschuldigt das sie diesmal nicht mit dürfen.

Manni


----------



## versus (31. Januar 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Übrigens, das man wirklich GT verrückt ist merkt man daran, wenn man Abends in den Harburger Bergen fahren will, morgens *ein* Rad ins Auto packt und sich bei den anderen beiden entschuldigt das sie diesmal nicht mit dürfen.
> 
> Manni



   

fühle mich etwas ertappt...


----------



## redsandow (31. Januar 2007)

ja,das ist das alte lied.keinem kann man es recht machenaber die haptsache ist,das keines stand/hängeschäden bekommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (6. Februar 2007)

Hier das 2007er Zaskar Team als Komplettbike aus dem GT-Katalog:


----------



## eddy 1 (6. Februar 2007)

also das zaskar gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut
ich glaube jetzt geht mein 97er in rente


----------



## kleinenbremer (17. Februar 2007)

Hey, was ist mit dem GT Bike aus dem Katalog, bei mir wird kein Link und kein gar nix angezeigt.;-)
Naja.
Das GT hier unbekannt ist (unter Jugendlichen, zu denen ich mich mit 21 auch noch zähle), liegt wohl daran, dass a)GT wohl so das schlechteste Marketing aller zeiten hat (mein Eindruck).
b)No way Ray nur noch vom hören sagen bekannt ist (unter meines alters)
c)bike und MB fast nur KomplettRäder testen und in jedem Bericht sich über die Teile auslassen, wobei sich das jeder selber zusammenreimen kann, wenn er einen Bericht gelesen hat und eigentlich nur der Rahmen interessiert.... naja und GT Bikes fast nur im SelberAufbau interessant sind..

FETTES LOB AN TRANSALP24.de an dieser stelle;-) Wenn ich mir die Zeit bis zu meinem nächsten Bike kauf im nächsten Jahr vertrösten will, schau ich mir dort das GT ZAskar zu dem geilen Preis an;-)


----------



## hakki99 (3. April 2007)

Kann jemand kurz etwas zur Lackqualität sagen ? 
Ist die genauso wie beim 2006er Modell ? oder besser ?
Auf den Bildern schaut diese nicht gerade "haltbar" aus.

Danke
hakki99


----------



## GT-Man (3. April 2007)

kleinenbremer schrieb:


> Hey, was ist mit dem GT Bike aus dem Katalog, bei mir wird kein Link und kein gar nix angezeigt.;-)



http://www.gtbicycles.com/mountain/catalog/detail.php?id=3019&country=GER&brand=moun


----------



## hakki99 (3. April 2007)

Ich habe mir nun das neue Frame mal gegönnt! 

Mache noch ein paar Bilder wenn das Packet ankommt und dann auch 
vom fertigen Aufbau.(Vielleicht kann ich das schon am WE machen)

Alle Parts werden Shimano XT Teile sein ('06) und ne leichte R7 Gabel probiere ich mal aus.

Gruß
hakki99#

PS: Schreibe dann auch noch ein paar Eindrücke zum Lack etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-TEAM (5. April 2007)

GT Deutschland bietet den Rahmen in S,M,L und XL an.


----------



## Kruko (5. April 2007)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> GT Deutschland bietet den Rahmen in S,M,L und XL an.



Dürfen wir ab jetzt wieder mit etwas mehr Präsenz von Euch rechnen???


----------

